# Virginia Snow/ state subcontracting???



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

A friend of mine and i live in NY... The Skys are clear here and Virginia is getting a foot of snow tomorrow... does anyone know the process it would take to go down there and plow.. the state is hiring tons of people with anything that will push snow.. i want in on the $$


----------

